# Can I borrow $4000?



## Crazy8 (Feb 4, 2014)

I just gotta have it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-schwinn-bicycle-/141184101067?hash=item20df3a6acb


----------



## jkent (Feb 4, 2014)

Do you think he's off by about 25 years? rotf


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 4, 2014)

jkent said:


> Do you think he's off by about 25 years? rotf




"over time the parta just dissapeared"........................."THIS IS S-PARTA"

And parts from other bikes just appeared?

Is that actually a Schwinn frame?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll lend you the money as an "angel investor" but I'm expecting a big return on my investment.  I'm pretty sure sure its actually a 50's JC Higgins but don't tell him, I want to capitalize on his ignorance.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't even think that is a Schwinn frame? Where does someone come up with $4k for a POS frame? They can obviously use the internet but can't do a little research to actually find out what they have? At least its entertaining! V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 4, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't even think that is a Schwinn frame? Where does someone come up with $4k for a POS frame? They can obviously use the internet but can't do a little research to actually find out what they have? At least its entertaining! V/r Shawn





Entertaining would be hitting the "Buy It Now" button, then letting him sit there forever waiting for payment.

OMG! OMG! OMG!  I just sold a frame for $4000!  OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## nateyboy (Feb 4, 2014)

I was interested, but the shipping seems a little high for a frame only...
:lol:


----------



## filmonger (Feb 4, 2014)

I am curious - has anyone ever been able to sell the Brooklyn bridge?


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like a late 40's Murray frame with an older chain ring. I'm guessing they missed the decimal point and wanted $40.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a tiny Murray frame too.. Looks like a 20 incher. Maybe $4.00 is more realistic?!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 4, 2014)

you guys are just mean. it could be a prototype...


----------



## JKT (Feb 4, 2014)

Please look again  !! its reduced to only $2000.00 now !!


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 4, 2014)

JKT said:


> Please look again  !! its reduced to only $2000.00 now !!





Great.  Now this post is only half as funny!   

Wait!  3 people are watching it!


----------

